# GTA4 Clubhouse



## Dangle (May 3, 2008)

Welcome to the GTA4 clubhouse!  Post your info so we can schedule some 16 player multiplayer matches!







*!!!Cool things!!!*
Get Kiki from Lovemeet to be your gf, she is a life saver!! She will take off your police stars if she likes you enough.  (look for Law Chick on lovemeet.net)
-Trocien

Awesome GTA4 map w/locations
-Dangle


*--Xbox 360 Member List--*
[TPU]: *Dangle*
[XBL]: *Dems Are Dumb*

[TPU]: *cjoyce1980*
[XBL]: *cjoyce1980*

[TPU]: *Trocien*
[XBL]: *My Wife Is Fat*

[TPU]: *Snake05*
[XBL]: *Snake GP*

[TPU]: *Darknova*
[XBL]: *Cynicalnova*

[TPU]: *amd64skater*
[XBL]: *FINALxRUSH*


*--PS3 Member List--*
[TPU]: *joshmcmillan*
[PSN]: *joshmcmillan*

[TPU]: *ktr*
[PSN]: *teh_stig*

[TPU]: *easy rhino*
[PSN]: *easy_rhino1*

[TPU]: *ravenas*
[PSN]: *hawkeyes315*

[TPU]: *-1nf1n1ty-*
[PSN]: *xerosphoenix*


----------



## cjoyce1980 (May 3, 2008)

xboxlivetag: cjoyce1980

i've not played it online yet, so maybe i should get some hours in


----------



## Dangle (May 3, 2008)

No prob!  I've not done multiplayer either.  I just know it's going to be fun as hayell!  This is the first time I've played any single-player on the Xbox360 and I'm hooked!


----------



## Trocien (May 4, 2008)

I want to join!

XBGT: My Wife Is Fat

Get Kiki from Lovemeet to be your gf, she is a life saver!!  She will take off your police stars if she likes you enough.


----------



## cjoyce1980 (May 5, 2008)

Trocien said:


> I want to join!
> 
> XBGT: My Wife Is Fat
> 
> Get Kiki from Lovemeet to be your gf, she is a life saver!!  She will take off your police stars if she likes you enough.



nice one, i'll try that


----------



## ShadowFold (May 5, 2008)

I play on the PS3 but idk what the PSN thing is cause its my dads PS3 and I just play on it.


----------



## Snake05 (May 5, 2008)

w00t! I'm addicted! 360 version.

gamertag: Snake GP


----------



## Dangle (May 6, 2008)

The Kiki thing works for sure!  Her name is Law Chick or something on lovemeet.  I use her all the time to get stars off of me during missions!!

I'm about 66%.  Once I complete the game, I'll get serious abt multiplayer!


----------



## Joshmcmillan (May 6, 2008)

Hi,

Can I please join. I'm a PS3 player, PSN is joshmcmillan.

Is it just me and ign or is this game AWESOME lol.


----------



## Darknova (May 6, 2008)

XBL: Cynicalnova

I've owned it since release day (15 minutes before we opened up ) but honestly...it's not that addictive. When I get going I have a really good time on it, but it's not like I can't put it down and walk away.

I was expecting more, but it's still a good game


----------



## Dangle (May 6, 2008)

Yea, Darknova, I know what you mean.  I was actually kind of disappointed with removing some of the elements from San Andreas, but I'm having a blast.  I'm at 66% of the way thru.  I just hope that some really cool, fun new things open up towards the end of the game.


----------



## Darknova (May 6, 2008)

Dangle said:


> Yea, Darknova, I know what you mean.  I was actually kind of disappointed with removing some of the elements from San Andreas, but I'm having a blast.  I'm at 66% of the way thru.  I just hope that some really cool, fun new things open up towards the end of the game.



I also just can not get used to the console controls. I've had every GTA on the PC (well I had LCS and VCS on PSP) and it's been so much better on the PC control wise IMO.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (May 6, 2008)

yay top of the PS3 list 

I think it's pretty addictive. Although I haven't had a lot of time too play it yet but I feel the need, lol.


----------



## amd64skater (May 6, 2008)

can i join? xbl=FINALxRUSH


----------



## Snake05 (May 6, 2008)

Dangle said:


> [TPU]: *Snake05*
> [XBL]: *Snake GT*



Gamertag is Snake GP, not GT.


----------



## ktr (May 7, 2008)

Add me up...

my PSN is teh_stig

Another cool thing is when you obtain PlayboyX's crib (spoiler, wont go through the details), you can unlock Claude Speed's outfit from GTA3.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 7, 2008)

add me please for the PS3

tpu = easy rhino
psn = easy_rhino1


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 7, 2008)

lol @ dangles xbox360 name


----------



## Ravenas (May 7, 2008)

why are we asking tpu name lol @ whoever came up with that idea.

tpu: ravenas
psn: hawkeyes315


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 7, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> why are we asking tpu name lol @ whoever came up with that idea.
> 
> tpu: ravenas
> psn: hawkeyes315



so we know who's who


----------



## Ravenas (May 7, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> so we know who's who



Isn't our names given? I guess it's out of lazyness...Copy/Paste.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 7, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> Isn't our names given? I guess it's out of lazyness...Copy/Paste.



yea


----------



## Dangle (May 7, 2008)

It'd be even easier for me if you guys would add the correct format  like this :
[TPU]: *ravenas*
[PSN]: *hawkeyes315*


----------



## Dangle (May 7, 2008)

GTA4 breaks sales record!
$310,000,000 opening day.
$500,000,000 first week.

In the first week, GTA4 grossed more revenue than Saving Private Ryan has to this day - $480 million.


damn....


----------



## Snake05 (May 7, 2008)

Wow! Any individual stats for 360 and ps3?  That is crazy!


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 7, 2008)

Snake05 said:


> Wow! Any individual stats for 360 and ps3?  That is crazy!



im sure the 360 outsells the ps3 by a margin of 2:1


----------



## Snake05 (May 7, 2008)

I am just curious if it outsold Halo 3 (I hope so).


----------



## Dangle (May 7, 2008)

I don't know if 360 outsold 2:1, but I'm positive that it sold more.  I HOPE that it outsold Gaylo 3.  That was the most overhyped game on the planet.  Funny thing is, more people are playing COD4 online than Halo 3.

BTW, I've not started the multi player yet on GTA4, but my bro has.  He says it's FN awesome.  He says he's hooked and he prob won't go back to the single player.


----------



## erocker (May 7, 2008)

Dangle said:


> He says it's FN awesome.  He says he's hooked and he prob won't go back to the single player.



That's very promising to hear!  I'm almost saved up enough for my PS3 and copy of GTAIV.  I'm soo damn excited!!!


----------



## ktr (May 7, 2008)

There is a new patch for Ps3 users, which should fix the stability issues of multiplayer.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 7, 2008)

Dangle said:


> BTW, I've not started the multi player yet on GTA4, but my bro has.  He says it's FN awesome.  He says he's hooked and he prob won't go back to the single player.


i agree. it is hilariously awesome playing online. people are just insane in an open world environment. i rarely play single player now.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 7, 2008)

ktr said:


> There is a new patch for Ps3 users, which should fix the stability issues of multiplayer.



yup, i installed it today. only 18 megs.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 7, 2008)

so i found blue hell. i didnt know this, but apparently there are 4 spots in GTA4 where the map is glitched and if you find a spot you fall into an all blue world and then suddenly appear near the spot you fell. very strange.


----------



## HP_dudeman (May 7, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> im sure the 360 outsells the ps3 by a margin of 2:1



god i hope not. i personally despise xbox and all of microshaft's games.

microsoft < sony


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (May 8, 2008)

add me my psn is: xerosphoenix


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 8, 2008)

check out these skits conan o'brien did about gta 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kgo0VXGixk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXGSwx29EjI&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mOwIcBuyYw&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DYO0eMS1Cg&feature=related


----------



## Dangle (May 8, 2008)

Has anyone completed the Single Player?  The first person to complete single player will get an award on the home page!


----------



## ktr (May 8, 2008)

I am halfway though the story (30%). Atm, I am at the point where I have two unknown contacts and that's it. I gonna work on increasing my like & respect with my other contacts (Roman, Jacob, Brucie, Dwayne, G-friends, etc.)  before continuing.


----------



## Snake05 (May 8, 2008)

I am taking my time, probably going too slow at that.  Played about 18 hours and only 20% through...


----------



## Joshmcmillan (May 8, 2008)

I've played around 11 hours including around 3 at online and I've around 20%.


----------



## Dangle (May 9, 2008)

OMG! Guys I just beat the game.  I'm at 70%.  I thought the completion percentage meant the main storyline... Guess it means everything.  Guess I get the award.  Now I need to F around in the game for a while and find cool shiite!

*HELP PLZ*
Does anybody know where I can find a Lamborghini?  I one once from a mission, but it's lost now since I used it during a mission that forced me to ditch it.  Now I can't find it anywhere.  Anybody know?


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 16, 2008)

so how many people have beaten the game??? i am about 1/3 of the way through. it is fun but what slows me down is wanting to go online and kill everyone.


----------



## Dangle (May 17, 2008)

I knew that would happen, that's why I beat the single player before I started the multi.  It took me about a week to do.  TBH, I wasn't as impressed as I was with GTA:SA single player.


----------

